# textareas und rich text



## squee (29. April 2002)

Ich bin ziemlich verzweifelt! Ich möchte einem Administrator einer Seite die Möglichkeit geben den Content, den ich aus einer MySQL DB auslese und in einer textarea anzeigen lasse, mit Hilfe von Buttons zu verändern. Das soll ähnlich wie in diesem Forum passieren, nur soll er die Tags nicht sehen, sondern der Text soll so dargestellt werden wie er auch wirklich auf der Seite erscheint. Also statt [ B ] text [ /B ] soll auf Klick *text* im Textfeld zu sehen sein. 

Ich habe schon ein paar Lösungen mit IFrames gesehen, die mir aber nicht besonders gefallen. Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?

Vielen, vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Paranoia (7. Mai 2002)

hey

versuche es doch mit CSS:

'<TEXTAREA NAME=txtArea ROWS=3 COLS=10 STYLE=font-weight:bold>text</TEXTAREA>'

mit etwas JavaScript kannst du den style per klick auf einen button ändern.

greetings para


----------

